# Steering Wheel Wobble - Focus ST



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Looking for some help as 2 local tyres places cannot help.

Basically i have a focus ST. lately i have started to notice steering wheel vibration at speeds of 50mph+.

Also, with this the front end of the car seems "light" on steering and doesnt fill you with much confidence and seems to have an oversteer feeling going into corners at pace.

Now i have had all the tyres re-balanced, didnt solve it. Correct air pressure in tyres. Doesnt solve it. Tyres are non directional - but are fitted in the correct manner. I have had power steering fluid checked and changed also. didnt solve it

Am left with the only solution of i have an alloy which is buckled.

Where in the Glasgow area would you recommend that are good at what they are doing and know what to look for. Would basically be needing the following:


All 4 alloys checked for damage
Supsension checked to make sure in line
Tyres rebalance
4 wheel allignement done

Can anyone recommend a place, or offer some advice.


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Swap the fronts with the rears, should help you diagnose whether it's the suspension or you have a wheel defect.


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

place done that in the past and still has the same affect. does that mean its suspension or a definate wheel problem


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Theres a place in Kilmarnock that specialises in RS's, can't remember the name of it now, but they have 4 wheel laser alignment kit and everything. Seemed good when I went with a mate. If they know a thing or two about RS's, i'm sure they can sort your ST.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Here you go:

http://www.moorfieldmotorservices.co.uk/


----------



## pi quattro (May 6, 2011)

Had the exact same prob a few years ago. Turned out it was a bulge or a bubble in one of the rear tyres. Bulge was on the inside of the tyre and only when there was weight on that part of the tyre! Took ages to solve and drove me up the wall!

I go to the farmer auto care near the airport. Billy the manager is very good and "detailer friendly" (knows how picky I can be about alloys) I always got a 4 wheel laser alignment when he was at hillington. Fairly reasonable too.

Good luck!


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks guys gonna see this link above and get in contact with them


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

If you've had all that done........What about a drive/prop shaft weight thing.

Its like a rubber weight which slides over the shaft, sometimes they come loose. 

Cant find a picture of what i mean!


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

It could easily be a CV joint on its way out


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks mate just driving me nuts.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Speak to John at Pro Grip


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

wheres that mate


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

http://www.pro-grip.org.uk/Home.html


----------



## MCZ2047 (Oct 10, 2007)

I have the exact same problem with my ST and it turns out that the 2 front wheels have a slight buckle, and the lower wishbone bushes have lost there oil so they need replacing. The wheels can be balanced quite close to perfect but with the play in the bushes makes it seem alot worse than it actually is.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

If you've had the wheels re-balanced & swapped front2rear and you still have the problem I'd suggest it maybe a suspension issue as opposed to something wheel/tyre related.

If you have a worn bush on one of the arms for example or play in a ball joint this would give you a disconnected, woolly, feel to the steering & would in theory be exagerated the quicker you go.

Just my 2p's worth:thumb:


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

So rough estimated cost to put right?


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

There is a place in Bootle that do 4 Wheel alinment and they know what they are doin in face i am sure Bmw say to go there to get it done.


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

If you have changed front for rear and that didnt solve it, I would suggest running gear, susp. stearing rack, brake disks etc.

I had an audi 80 that drove fine untill over 40 mph. than very dramatic wheel wobble. turned out the swing arm bushes. when replaced, new car. 

I would get a large pokey stick and check for play in all the front end bushes.. any play, get them replaced.
Many bushes can be simply replaces with a little bit of knowledge.

HTH


----------

